# Humira - Adalimumab in KSA



## natt2906 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi

My husband is about to accept a position in Riyadh, however, one of our concerns is being able to get his medication. This may be a long shot, but my husband has AS (Ankylosing spondylitis) and takes regular Humira injections (Adalimumab). It is astronomically expensive to buy and we could only consider the job if it is covered by health insurance. Does anyone have any knowledge about whether this type of medication would be covered under standard saudi health insurance?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Most people, when recruited from overseas, have medical insurance provided. Thing is, however, is how good is the policy, does it cover immediately and, for your husband, does it have medical history disregarded? Aside from finding out from the local hospitals, doctors, etc. whether this medication is provided, it's essential he finds out about the type of cover his employer will provide.


----------



## natt2906 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Bedougirl

Good points. I guess it will depend on the level of coverage and the insurance company used by the company. We live in Dubai at the moment and it is covered here, but I guess the only way to really know is discuss directly with the employer.


----------



## MathewLlewellyn (May 7, 2017)

natt2906 said:


> Thanks Bedougirl
> 
> Good points. I guess it will depend on the level of coverage and the insurance company used by the company. We live in Dubai at the moment and it is covered here, but I guess the only way to really know is discuss directly with the employer.


Hi!,

I am about to move to Dubai to teach English at a school there. The school hasn't provided me with extensive details about what the medical insurance will cover but it is essential I can get access to Humira. 

Could you provide me with some advice please?

Thanks!

Mat


----------

